
Delicious Shutting Down: How To Save Your Bookmarks - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/delicious-shutting-down-how-to-save-your-bookmarks-2010-12
======
azazo
I just tagged that link with delicious for later.

------
StavrosK
<http://historio.us/> can also import your bookmarks, just upload the
delicious dump.

